# EE?



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I hatched this bird out of a group of eggs from a friend. it could be all sorts of anything.. curious as to the thought of the people here.
















he is flighty and does not like me being too close, it tends to make getting pictures tough. He has deep breasts and a long neck compared to the orpington which was born a week before he was.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

He certainly has some EE in him with those muffs suggesting it, do you have any EE now?
The comb is not a peacomb though. Looks like a whatchamacallit... Redcap? Off to google!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Aren't EE's supposed to have green legs or something? Obvious much that I don't have any?

BTW, were those eggs acquired locally?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep, that's called a rose comb. I'm sure other breeds have them but the red cap comes to mind as they're so exaggerated on that breed.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

They can. EE are mutts, so some are born without the traits that they are known for as a standard. Most breed for the green legs, muffs, beard and pea comb (of course the coloured eggs, which the pea comb has a genetic linkage to), but you can still get an EE and have it not be "typical".


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

the eggs came from a somewhat local source. I had to drive to denver from my place in the mountains. this flock had a little of everything.. so this fella could be anything. i will try for some better pictures today


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, that link about eggs being more likely to hatch if sourced locally is true. That's interesting how they adapt to the environment. I never even gave it a thought until you ran in to so many issues. Which means your setup was right, it was just where the eggs came from.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

even with eggs from denver which is 4k lower then me, I was lucky to get 50% at my greatest, 2 of those 6 had speyed feet and leg defects going on.. none were easy hatched.. and almost all had real gunky hatches that needed cleaning. 
on record, if you recall I hatched 3/14 of jims eggs, not excellent.. but if you figure that shipping eggs usually only get 50% expected to make it. then you factor in the 10% per 1k above sea level.. im not sure on the elevation of jims roost but I Know I am at least 5k higher so accordsing to the math, if the postal service was gentle.. I had no greater then a 0% likely hood, so I did good!!
with that said, when I was hatching eggs from my flock they did maybe 1 hatch out better then shipped..
I have an o2 source, easy in fact, the difficult part for me is going to be controling how much 02 is in the bator and how to do it safely.
I have an idea for the humidity, just need to get some parts ordered in, I also have a fridge to use now.. (there will be a full write-up)
but as none of my roosters are really doing the job yet, I can not validate the purchase and set up with so much else going on.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Got to say it, I like those two, a lot. 

Oh yes, I remember. Everyone trying to toss out ideas to help get you a decent hatch. When you get right down to it its amazing that anything of Jim's hatched at all. 

I guess you lose the crown of Egg Killer since you started out with such a handicap. 

I imagine keeping the O2 as far from the electronic components as possible is going to be important. I know 100% is highly explosive but is it really that much more explosive at 30% as long as the 100 doesn't come in to contact with an ignition source?


----------



## nut (Jul 27, 2014)

Maybe he's a Americana mix I have a roster with that exact same comb.


----------

